# archery companies, 1983-85 era



## Ten High (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone know who were the top selling bow manufacturers in or around 1983-85? Some sporting magazines from then show advertisements from some companies we no longer hear of, such as Pearson, Golden Eagle, Jennings.


----------



## Toxophilite Phi (Sep 15, 2002)

*bow companys*

I haven't really researched this but if I was guessing I would say...Pro Line, PSE, American, Pearson and Bear. I may not be right but this was just before High Country came on the scene. McPherson was still a few yrs away and Oregon was too.


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

I was in Southwestern Ohio during that period, and it seemed as though everyone was shooting a Martin Cougar Magnum. PSE was pretty popular as well.

Howattman


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

PSE and Jennings.


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

IM not sure if they are quite that old but XI.


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

Nationally: PSE, Hoyt, Bear/Jennings. Regionally (Midwest): XI, Golden Eagle, PSE, Proline, Martin and Hoyt had their areas of strong penetration.


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

I seem to recall Jennings and Bear and Hoyt as being superpopular back then. Hoyts' Gamegetter compound bow was so popular that even Barnett made a copy of it. I used to own one and gave it to my nephew to hunt with. Very smooth drawing bow.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bear,PSE,Browning & Jennings


----------



## lonbishop (Dec 24, 2007)

*year of a bow*

how can you find out the year of a old bow i have a pse older style bow but like to know what year it whas made. its a phaser 2 compound bow i like it. it shoots real good dead on hits ...30-60lp you help app.


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

lonbishop said:


> how can you find out the year of a old bow i have a pse older style bow but like to know what year it whas made. its a phaser 2 compound bow i like it. it shoots real good dead on hits ...30-60lp you help app.


83-ish


----------



## lefty1 (Feb 28, 2003)

Pearson was popular in our area(southeast) mostly due to the pays program they had. wish companies would do that today.


----------



## ratboss (Aug 14, 2003)

*80's Bows*

York was another popular bow also. I believe they were one of the first to have a shoot through riser.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*hee hee*

alpine
redman
yamaha made a bow with a ceramic riser
caroll was a kick ass bow (awesome little grip)
hoyt was hoyt/easton...the "rambo", geez...

uhmm...
you still see guys at state shooting those american bows and they are pretty dang cool.

mountaineer was a bow, was that american archery too?
the proline point blank was cool, might have been more late 80's though...

that's all I can think of for now.

what's up ratboss? that time of year again! :darkbeer:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

PsE/Carol /pearson and golden eagle are the bows i remember from the late 80's


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Alpine was around then too, That was for the upper crust folks though, Dang they where some beautiful bows that 80's Silverado was something else back then.... Martin was strong, PSE, Golden Eagle, mid too late 80's Oregon Bow until Billy Cruise was killed in a plane crash there was also Blue Mountain, Hoyts....... Seems to me, back then. I bought a PSE Mach4 in about 87' man that baby broke 200fps !!
But alas soon we would be skeptical of those new fangled string buss cables and such .... :wink:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Daco was a some what popular bow up here in Canada around the first half of the eightys,,, they were made in Newmarket Ontario
They manufactured compound bows and crossbows..ie.hornet,wasp, scorpion

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Darton was popular then.


----------



## grizz109 (Jan 29, 2007)

I remember Bear,Pearson,Jennings,Martin,Hoyt got real popular after first blood part 2 came out.I had a Jennings woody the riser was made of wood with fiberglass limbs I shot it for a couple of years took several deer with it my friend had the wart hog it was the same as mine except it was made by Martin.


----------

